# Connecticut H.E.R.F. Tuesday Night



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ANyone down for a Tuesday night H.E.R.F. at my place in Branford tomorrow night the 25th? I will supply Scotch, Gumbo and Crawfish. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, 688sonarmen (Jake) and a friend of mine came by last night and we h.e.r.f.'d at my place and had and enjoyable evening with some very nice smoke. Not the roucus debauchery that my cousin is throwing on the left coast causing the law to be called in but I sure that in good time we can bring things up to a nice respectable level that will give the boys on the left coast a run for their money. Thanks again Jake, I had been wanting to try one of those Don Lino Africa's for a while and enjoyed it. I will post here again when I am going to throw another Tuesday night h.e.r.f., di gumbo this time but maybe when I get the new grill we can move things out to the back yard and burn up some ribs.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm looking to H.E.R.F. again this Tuesday night in Branford if anyone is interested. No dinner food this time, but I got a nice bottle of whisky:al if anytone is interested in joining me.


----------

